# cleaned up  51 superbee



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2009)

here is some pics of the 1951 superbee that i bought in april for 75.00 i cleaned it up.  rides like a champ and has the orig key for the fork and is compleatly original.  the gold stipes could not be saved they were worn out. and polishing them didn't help. the battery tube is rust free..

mark


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

That's pretty neat, cleaned up well. Surprised it doesn't have rod brakes! Technically I'd say it's a lightweight not a middleweight, but I like it!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2009)

That's a steal for a bike like that.

Very nice.

That era was the peak of Raleigh quality.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks it was very oxidized.  i wasn't sure if it was light or middle weight.  in anycase it rides excelent.  definately high quality construction and makes me appreciate that era of bikes more.

mark


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 27, 2009)

awesome job


----------

